# Silver Meteor new Dining October 1



## dande

So we have the Silver Meteor booked for an overnight from Florida to NY next month and paid the extra premium for the dining car experience . Just got an email that dining is being changed, no more hot breakfast and what looks like a very limited dinner menu. WTH


----------



## pennyk

This dining change has been discussed in many threads for a while. I have 3 trips planned on the Silver Meteor in October and received 3 emails. My guess is that if I phoned Amtrak and wanted to switch to the Silver Star, they would permit it. However, even though I am not wild about the new menu, I like the idea of the Sleeper Lounge, unlimited non-alcoholic beverages and one alcoholic beverage. I believe the flexible meals are better than the cafe car offerings. The timing of the Meteor also works better for me - especially since on one trip, I will be connecting to a Chicago bound train. 

I believe the breakfast sandwiches will be heated. If you are displeased, call Amtrak. I do not know if a "regular" telephone agent will be able to assist you with a refund or you will have to talk to Customer Relations.


----------



## cocojacoby

This may help you see what you are going to get:

https://media.amtrak.com/2019/09/am...nd-flexible-dining-experience-on-five-routes/

BTW - The Breakfast sandwich is hot. Think sausage McMuffin with egg. Was originally like an Egg McMuffin (with ham), but then changed to sausage. There is the possibility that both options will be offered. They are still tweaking things.


----------



## lordsigma

In addition to the sandwich I think you can also ask the LSA to heat the oatmeals and maybe the hard boiled eggs too (just guessing on the eggs so might be off base there but I thought I had read someone’s trip report where they got the oatmeal heated.)


----------



## Dakota 400

lordsigma said:


> heat the oatmeals and maybe the hard boiled eggs too (just guessing on the eggs so might be off



Are hard boiled eggs able to be heated safely?


----------



## jis

Dakota 400 said:


> Are hard boiled eggs able to be heated safely?


Probably not in a Microwave. But it can certainly be done in hot water. Been there done that.


----------



## jimmrl

I just had to google if you could nuke a hard boiled egg. You can but they can explode!!!!

They recommend to put in hot water as jis said.


----------



## Rail Freak

lordsigma said:


> In addition to the sandwich I think you can also ask the LSA to heat the oatmeals and maybe the hard boiled eggs too (just guessing on the eggs so might be off base there but I thought I had read someone’s trip report where they got the oatmeal heated.)


I didnt know anyone ate cold oatmeal!


----------



## Qapla

Actually, if you cut a boiled egg in half and them zap it, it does not explode


----------



## the_traveler

Rail Freak said:


> I didnt know anyone ate cold oatmeal!


I make overnight oatmeal. 

Combine oatmeal, milk, cinnamon and maple syrup, then put it in the refrigerator overnight. In the morning, take it out and eat!


----------



## Bob Dylan

the_traveler said:


> I make overnight oatmeal.
> 
> Combine oatmeal, milk, cinnamon and maple syrup, then put it in the refrigerator overnight. In the morning, take it out and eat!


Good to hear from you Dave! You must have been on a Really Traveler type Trip!


----------



## Sauve850

Yes they will heat your oatmeal. Also will heat your blueberry muffin. I asked for some butter for the muffin but they had none


----------



## Dakota 400

Sauve850 said:


> Also will heat your blueberry muffin. I asked for some butter for the muffin but they had none



A muffin without butter/margarine would be terrible!


----------



## Dakota 400

jis said:


> But it can certainly be done in hot water.



Would an Amtrak staff member in the newly oriented dining cars be able to do so?


----------



## Rasputin

Dakota 400 said:


> A muffin without butter/margarine would be terrible!


I have noticed that many people eat muffins without butter or margarine and some places serve muffins without butter or margarine. Maybe this is a new phenomenon as I don't recall it in years past. Maybe it is a diet thing.


----------



## Dakota 400

Rasputin said:


> I have noticed that many people eat muffins without butter or margarine and some places serve muffins without butter or margarine. Maybe this is a new phenomenon as I don't recall it in years past. Maybe it is a diet thing.



YUCK!


----------



## JRR

I got my notice about “ flexible dining” on the Crescent next month. They make a big point about getting “room [email protected] if you want it as if that wasn’t always an option.


----------



## Rasputin

JRR said:


> I got my notice about “ flexible dining” on the Crescent next month. They make a big point about getting “room [email protected] if you want it as if that wasn’t always an option.


That is part of the Amtrak Newspeak. Downgrade the service and then point out some minor amenity or service that has always been there as if it was something brand new and very special.


----------



## me_little_me

the_traveler said:


> I make overnight oatmeal.
> 
> Combine oatmeal, milk, cinnamon and maple syrup, then put it in the refrigerator overnight. In the morning, take it out and eat!



Isn't that what they do commercially and call it a "health bar"? Except oof course for all the preservatives and corn syrup in lieu of the maple syrup.



JRR said:


> I got my notice about “ flexible dining” on the Crescent next month. They make a big point about getting “room [email protected] if you want it as if that wasn’t always an option.


That's because it will make it easier (once every customer is trained) to remove the "diner lounge", dump the tables in the cafe and use that space to heat the "fresh meals". Mark my words!


----------



## lordsigma

Yes I didn’t think about that with nuking a hard boiled - they do explode! So those are probably cold only. Is it convection oven or microwave in the viewliner diner galley?


----------



## MARC Rider

JRR said:


> I got my notice about “ flexible dining” on the Crescent next month. They make a big point about getting “room [email protected] if you want it as if that wasn’t always an option.


The whole point of this new dining service is to reduce staffing in the dining car. Food is cheap these days, the real savings is in not having to pay for a chef and waiters. However, if too many people show up in the diner/lounge to get their meals, the newly downsized staff might be overwhelmed, and there would be pressure to rehire at least one of the waiters. Thus, I suspect management would like to encourage a larger percentage of the passengers to use room service for their meals, as the meals are delivered by the SCA's and their labor costs are not part of the food and beverage account.


----------



## dande

What I don't understand is why they don't do it either one way or another. Both Silver Star and Silver Meteor have the new dining option or both trains have cafe cars


----------



## pennyk

dande said:


> What I don't understand is why they don't do it either one way or another. Both Silver Star and Silver Meteor have the new dining option or both trains have cafe cars


Starting in 2020 (likely first quarter), the Silver Star will have the new dining option (flexible dining), so at that time both the Silver Star and Silver Meteor will have the new dining option. Both trains will continue to have cafe cars.


----------



## jis

Dakota 400 said:


> Would an Amtrak staff member in the newly oriented dining cars be able to do so?


I doubt it. However, hard boiled eggs that have a few slits cut in them can be safely nuked. But I doubt that they'd do that either in an Amtrak food service car.


----------



## Sauve850

Dakota 400 said:


> A muffin without butter/margarine would be terrible!


I agree. Butter on a muffin is tasty. I was surprised they had no pads of butter. Everything else about breakfast was ok.


----------



## TEREB

So, am I understanding that the lunch and dinner options are the same? 
Boy, I’m going to miss my veggie burger. 
I always ordered the fish entree and always enjoyed it. So now if I want fish, I have to pick out the sausage??? 
I wonder if entrees will be changed seasonally. 
We’ll be on the southbound Meteor sometime next month and surprisingly, I am excited to try the new options.


----------



## lordsigma

TEREB said:


> So, am I understanding that the lunch and dinner options are the same?
> Boy, I’m going to miss my veggie burger.
> I always ordered the fish entree and always enjoyed it. So now if I want fish, I have to pick out the sausage???
> I wonder if entrees will be changed seasonally.
> We’ll be on the southbound Meteor sometime next month and surprisingly, I am excited to try the new options.



I will admit the Cajun shrimp and sausage meal looks pretty good - as does the pasta and meatballs - I wish the latter was not just a kids meal!


----------



## MrNews

Does anyone know if hot water for tea, broth, etc is available in Viewliner sleeper cars? I know they usually have coffee, juice, and ice across from the porter's room, but wondering if boiling water is dispensed there also...


----------



## pennyk

MrNews said:


> Does anyone know if hot water for tea, broth, etc is available in Viewliner sleeper cars? I know they usually have coffee, juice, and ice across from the porter's room, but wondering if boiling water is dispensed there also...


No, hot water is not avaiable at the coffee station any more. Years ago, there was a hot water spigot, but those coffee machines have been replaced. Upon request, your attendant should get you a cup of hot water.
I am a tea drinker and was very disappointed when hot water was no longer easily availble. However, after October 1st on the Silver Meteor (and sometime in 2020 for the Silver Star), I believe it will be easier to get hot water from the sleeper lounge (as long as the LSA is there).


----------



## MDRailfan

pennyk said:


> Starting in 2020 (likely first quarter), the Silver Star will have the new dining option (flexible dining), so at that time both the Silver Star and Silver Meteor will have the new dining option. Both trains will continue to have cafe cars.


Does that mean that the SS Sleepers will be same price and points as SM?


----------



## pennyk

MDRailfan said:


> Does that mean that the SS Sleepers will be same price and points as SM?


I assume that eventually they will be at similar prices (depending on supply and demand).


----------



## Qapla

Since the Star travels more miles then the Meteor - I don't know if that would make the Star cost more or less than the Meteor


----------



## MrNews

pennyk said:


> No, hot water is not avaiable at the coffee station any more. Years ago, there was a hot water spigot, but those coffee machines have been replaced. Upon request, your attendant should get you a cup of hot water.
> I am a tea drinker and was very disappointed when hot water was no longer easily availble. However, after October 1st on the Silver Meteor (and sometime in 2020 for the Silver Star), I believe it will be easier to get hot water from the sleeper lounge (as long as the LSA is there).




Thank you- we have a workaround. Bought a collapsible (silicone) water boiler on Amazon- so we'll have boiling water for herbal tea, soup, hot chocolate, oatmeal, etc. Only about $11, using some points & a coupon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MG89K5W/

I remember asking the porter to bring water from the dining car or cafe, and it was always lukewarm when I got it. We're also bringing an excellent self-inflating air mattress which rolls up very small for Mrs. News- she says this will make her 100% happier with the bed.....
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SYJ2NY7/


----------



## pennyk

MrNews said:


> Thank you- we have a workaround. Bought a collapsible (silicone) water boiler on Amazon- so we'll have boiling water for herbal tea, soup, hot chocolate, oatmeal, etc. Only about $11, using some points & a coupon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MG89K5W/
> 
> I remember asking the porter to bring water from the dining car or cafe, and it was always lukewarm when I got it. We're also bringing an excellent self-inflating air mattress which rolls up very small for Mrs. News- she says this will make her 100% happier with the bed.....
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SYJ2NY7/



I would be very careful plugging an electrical appliance into the roomette outlets. It is possible you could overload the circuit and cause all outlets in the car to go out.


----------



## MrNews

pennyk said:


> I would be very careful plugging an electrical appliance into the roomette outlets. It is possible you could overload the circuit and cause all outlets in the car to go out.



At 820W, that's about ⅔ that of a blow-dryer, so I'm thinking the car can handle it. Though they (currently) are really old.... Now I'm going to wince and cringe when we turn it on, LOL.


----------



## jis

MrNews said:


> At 820W, that's about ⅔ that of a blow-dryer, so I'm thinking the car can handle it. Though they (currently) are really old.... Now I'm going to wince and cringe when we turn it on, LOL.


Yeah, the 8 Amp or so current draw at 110V should not kill anything.


----------



## Qapla

820 watts should pull between 6.8 - 7.5 amps ... of course if the circuit is only 15 - 20 amps it would not take too many items like this to throw a breaker

You might want to read this thread https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/120v-outlets.57704/


----------



## MrNews

FWIW- i'm on the Silver Star right now, used it twice: works like a charm, and no circuits blown.

Oh, and our outlets say only "120 volts," nothing about razors only. However, the train is fairly uncrowded, so probably no one but us using high-draw electrics.

And one more thing (Columbo voice): the air mattress I linked to above is _perfect_. It is a near exact fit for the upper bunk, fully inflates with 5-10 breaths, and adds a nice layer of comfort, esp. for side sleepers. Rolls up tiny- highly recommended!


----------



## drfonta

pennyk said:


> Starting in 2020 (likely first quarter), the Silver Star will have the new dining option (flexible dining), so at that time both the Silver Star and Silver Meteor will have the new dining option. Both trains will continue to have cafe cars.



Hi Penny, I have a Silver Meteor Roomette booked for mid March 2020 NYP to DLD and back (traveling alone and part of my vacation. I LOVE riding). Would rather do the Star southbound actually due to the earlier departure from NYP. I could switch now pretty easily (and save some cash) but I do really want to try this flexible dining out in preview for a summer trip I have with my wife and little one (we have a bedroom booked).


----------



## Skyline

MrNews said:


> FWIW- i'm on the Silver Star right now, used it twice: works like a charm, and no circuits blown.
> 
> Oh, and our outlets say only "120 volts," nothing about razors only. However, the train is fairly uncrowded, so probably no one but us using high-draw electrics.
> 
> And one more thing (Columbo voice): the air mattress I linked to above is _perfect_. It is a near exact fit for the upper bunk, fully inflates with 5-10 breaths, and adds a nice layer of comfort, esp. for side sleepers. Rolls up tiny- highly recommended!



That air mattress might be perfect for train travel in a sleeper. Looks great in fact, and I like how small it packs when not in use. I highly doubt any serious backpacker would carry it to camp deep in the backcountry, tho, despite it being marketed for that purpose. It weighs over 4 lbs.! The sleeping pad I use is only 1 lb. 7 oz. My whole tent only weighs 3 lbs., my sleeping quilt 1 lb. 3 oz., backpack 2 lbs. 4 oz. When you're carrying it all on your person for 8-12 hours per day, every ounce counts.

https://www.amazon.com/Therm-Rest-U...prefix=self-inflating+thermarest,sporting,148


----------



## pennyk

drfonta said:


> Hi Penny, I have a Silver Meteor Roomette booked for mid March 2020 NYP to DLD and back (traveling alone and part of my vacation. I LOVE riding). Would rather do the Star southbound actually due to the earlier departure from NYP. I could switch now pretty easily (and save some cash) but I do really want to try this flexible dining out in preview for a summer trip I have with my wife and little one (we have a bedroom booked).


You may want to consider the Star from NYP and the Meteor for the return. You would get to experience the flexible dining on the Meteor and possibly on the Star. I have heard that it is possible that the dining car will return to the Star during the first quarter 2020, so you may get flexible dining both ways. I personally am looking forward to the dining car returning to the Star. I enjoy alternating between the Star and Meteor, but do not like taking the Star to NYP since it arrives so late.


----------



## dande

We are on the Meteor next week. I assume there will still be a dining car that we can have our meals in correct? Can you hang out in the dining car? Is there also a lounge or cafe car?


----------



## pennyk

dande said:


> We are on the Meteor next week. I assume there will still be a dining car that we can have our meals in correct? Can you hang out in the dining car? Is there also a lounge or cafe car?


If after October 1st, the dining car will be called a sleeper lounge. If you are in a sleeper, then you can hang out in the sleeper lounge.

I will be on the Silver Meteor next week also. Since I have food allergies, I am very concerned that I will not be able to eat any of the entrees. I will bring some food just in case. However, I will take advantage of the free alcoholic beverage. I plan to hang out in the sleeper lounge for a portion of my trip.


----------



## drfonta

pennyk said:


> You may want to consider the Star from NYP and the Meteor for the return. You would get to experience the flexible dining on the Meteor and possibly on the Star. I have heard that it is possible that the dining car will return to the Star during the first quarter 2020, so you may get flexible dining both ways. I personally am looking forward to the dining car returning to the Star. I enjoy alternating between the Star and Meteor, but do not like taking the Star to NYP since it arrives so late.



Thanks. I think I will. I've asked around and would love your opinion. I can get a bedroom on the Star for only 140$-ish more than the roomette on the Meteor, if I act soon that is. I've done the bedrooms on the Auto Train before, but never alone. Always wanted to try a roomette, and they look amazingly comfy, especially for a solo traveler. But then agin I will be heavily jetlagged on the NYP to FL leg so having the room, personal shower etc appeals as well. I'll probably spring for the Star bedroom and do the roomette back. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## pennyk

drfonta said:


> Thanks. I think I will. I've asked around and would love your opinion. I can get a bedroom on the Star for only 140$-ish more than the roomette on the Meteor, if I act soon that is. I've done the bedrooms on the Auto Train before, but never alone. Always wanted to try a roomette, and they look amazingly comfy, especially for a solo traveler. But then agin I will be heavily jetlagged on the NYP to FL leg so having the room, personal shower etc appeals as well. I'll probably spring for the Star bedroom and do the roomette back. Thank you for your reply!


I also travel alone and usually get a roomette on the Silvers and bedroom on the superliners since I want my own toilet. Every now and then, I will splurge and get a bedroom on a Silver (if the cost is reasonable). Enjoy your trip.


----------



## drfonta

pennyk said:


> I also travel alone and usually get a roomette on the Silvers and bedroom on the superliners since I want my own toilet. Every now and then, I will splurge and get a bedroom on a Silver (if the cost is reasonable). Enjoy your trip.


I went ahead and switched to the Star bedroom. Booking early really saves! Hopefully I'll get lucky and get flex dining both ways but should know early enough to plan for cafe car and bringing my own stuff!


----------



## drfonta

pennyk said:


> If after October 1st, the dining car will be called a sleeper lounge. If you are in a sleeper, then you can hang out in the sleeper lounge.
> 
> I will be on the Silver Meteor next week also. Since I have food allergies, I am very concerned that I will not be able to eat any of the entrees. I will bring some food just in case. However, I will take advantage of the free alcoholic beverage. I plan to hang out in the sleeper lounge for a portion of my trip.


Let us know the details when you can. Have a great trip.


----------



## MDRailfan

drfonta said:


> I went ahead and switched to the Star bedroom. Booking early really saves! Hopefully I'll get lucky and get flex dining both ways but should know early enough to plan for cafe car and bringing my own stuff!


Does the Star bedroom upper berth lower down from the ceiling or fold down out of the wall and is there an upper window?


----------



## drfonta

MDRailfan said:


> Does the Star bedroom upper berth lower down from the ceiling or fold down out of the wall and is there an upper window?


I've never taken the Star but it has the standard viewliner cars which do have the upper windows. My only bedroom experience until now is the Auto train Superliners.


----------



## pennyk

MDRailfan said:


> Does the Star bedroom upper berth lower down from the ceiling or fold down out of the wall and is there an upper window?


I have only been on the upper berth in a Silver bedroom once. Yes, there is a window and I am pretty sure the upper berth lowers down from the ceiling like the roomette upper berths.


----------



## pennyk

pennyk said:


> I have only been on the upper berth in a Silver bedroom once. Yes, there is a window and I am pretty sure the upper berth lowers down from the ceiling like the roomette upper berths.


I am on the Meteor now in a roomette. I peaked into a bedroom and it appears that the upper berth folds down.


----------

